# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  VCL pour la dernire version de Crystal Reports avec Delphi 2010 ?

## [ZiP]

Bonjour,

Savez-vous si on peut utiliser la dernire version de Crystal Reports avec Embarcadero Delphi 2010 ?

Sur le site de Crystal Reports, il ne semble pas y avoir de VCL disponibles, savez-vous pourquoi ?

Avez-vous une solution ?

La dernire version de Crystal Reports semble s'appeler SAP Crystal Reports, c'est correct ?

Merci,
ZiP

----------


## luc_chivas

http://forums.sdn.sap.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1678677

----------


## [ZiP]

Bonjour luc_chivas,

Merci pour ce lien avec la VCL pour Delphi.

Donc si j'ai bien compris, la dernire version est la Crystal Reports 2008 XI ?

Merci,
ZiP

----------


## Slyteck

J'ai relanc le sujet l  :;):

----------


## Slyteck

Bon, personne n'utilise le composant VCL de Crystal Report avec Delphi alors ?

----------


## luc_chivas

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3...rystal-reports

----------


## ShaiLeTroll

Attention, le Patch Unicode par Nils Dzubiel de la VCL Crystal Reports ne fonctionne que pour Crystal Report 11 (XI)

Pour Crystal Report 2008 (12) ou Crystal Report 2011, seul l'interface .NET (ou Java) semble disponible, j'ai la mme problmatique : [CR 2008] Utilisation par COM ou par API ? 

La Belle politique SAP : VB6 and Crystal Report 2011 




> Option 1)
> Obtain CR XI R2A. This is the last version of CR to support and ship the Report Designer Component....
> Note: CR XI R2A is now out of support.


Donc la solution 1, c'est d'utiliser une version obsolte  ses risques et prils la srnit des projets !




> Option 2
> Rewrite your app using either CR SDK for .NET or Java.


Donc la solution 2 : nous avons choisi deux technologies et on vous les imposent !

----------

